# DMCC offer letter signed, e permit issued but employer not sending e permit to travel



## Subhan123 (May 13, 2016)

Hi Guys,

I have been offered a job by a DMCC freezone company in dubai 1.5 months ago. They asked for my documents which i gave and then they applied for my e permit and also got me e-signed DMCC offer letter. My e permit was issued in just 1 week but employer did not tell me even after 1 month until i checked it from DMCC and got to know that. I think there are some serious issues going on in the company internally and they are just hiding something from me. My e permit is expiring in 28 days. All they say when I ask is that they are sorting out things. Should I really worry about this? Its a limited contract and I e signed it. Is this contract a legal binding for the parties, in case they revoke it or simply disappear? 

Thanks a lot


----------



## Reddiva (Feb 24, 2016)

Subhan123 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have been offered a job by a DMCC freezone company in dubai 1.5 months ago. They asked for my documents which i gave and then they applied for my e permit and also got me e-signed DMCC offer letter. My e permit was issued in just 1 week but employer did not tell me even after 1 month until i checked it from DMCC and got to know that. I think there are some serious issues going on in the company internally and they are just hiding something from me. My e permit is expiring in 28 days. All they say when I ask is that they are sorting out things. Should I really worry about this? Its a limited contract and I e signed it. Is this contract a legal binding for the parties, in case they revoke it or simply disappear?
> 
> Thanks a lot


Are you in the country at present? Limited contracts work differently to other ones and all the details are below. I doubt you would have any legal resource though unless here. 


https://www.tamimi.com/law-update-articles/uae-employment-contracts-limited-or-unlimited/

I would be pushing them for a start date as it is a bit odd that they haven't suggested a start date/booked a flight


----------



## Subhan123 (May 13, 2016)

Hi,

I am outside UAE. Had a talk with employer lately and they said there are some internal approvals going on but this is so worrying for me. I am not sure whether I should push my employer more or not. The start date on my contract is 1st-Jan-2019 and there is no conclusion date. Its a dmcc freezone contract.


----------

